# UberX in Chicago raised to $1.60/mile? NOPE.



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Just had to acknowledge and accept new fee schedule for Chicago UberX. Showed $1.60/mile (up from $0.90), as well as, I think, increases in base fare and minimum fare (up to $5.00 now). Why don't I believe this is real?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

...you just woke up?


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Is this real? Is there hope?

Website still looks like this 
https://www.uber.com/cities/chicago


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tsogm said:


> Just had to acknowledge and accept new fee schedule for Chicago UberX. Showed $1.60/mile (up from $0.90), as well as, I think, increases in base fare and minimum fare (up to $5.00 now). Why don't I believe this is real?


APP ON baby! I'd be back in the full time Uber fold in a NY minute with that X fare.

Congrats to Chicago if it's real. Confirm if you can so some of us elsewhere can hope.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

tsogm said:


> Just had to acknowledge and accept new fee schedule for Chicago UberX. Showed $1.60/mile (up from $0.90), as well as, I think, increases in base fare and minimum fare (up to $5.00 now). Why don't I believe this is real?


Can you take a screenshot of it?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

tsogm said:


> Just had to acknowledge and accept new fee schedule for Chicago UberX. Showed $1.60/mile (up from $0.90), as well as, I think, increases in base fare and minimum fare (up to $5.00 now). Why don't I believe this is real?


Hope it's reality!! Perhaps they will raise rates back in the Dallas market.


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

No, CJ ASLAN, when I was out at 6AM there was no change.  Heading out now for afternoon hours and had to accept the new fee schedule before I could go online. Still don't believe it. 

Oh, and... why are earnings from Fare Guarantee hours this past weekend being posted to our March 9 Pay Statement (i.e. a week late)? That's a first, in my experience, and there is exactly one reason I can think of for why a company would do that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Hope it's reality!! Perhaps they will raise rates back in the Dallas market.


They had to lose a bunch of money paying guarantees. What a bad bad idea.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tsogm said:


> No, CJ ASLAN, when I was out at 6AM there was no change.  Heading out now for afternoon hours and had to accept the new fee schedule before I could go online. Still don't believe it.
> 
> Oh, and... why are earnings from Fare Guarantee hours this past weekend being posted to our March 9 Pay Statement (i.e. a week late)? That's a first, in my experience, and there is exactly one reason I can think of for why a company would do that.


You think they ran out of $?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You think they ran out of $?


If the rate increase is true, it means they ran out of drivers. Prices rise when supply is low.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> They had to lose a bunch of money paying guarantees. What a bad bad idea.


Correct! Also, Uber lost money with those rates & alot of experienced drivers which in turn further tarnished their product by the recycling of constant new drivers.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Still no conformation.. Where you at Chicago drivers.?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the rate increase is true, it means they ran out of drivers. Prices rise when supply is low.


I've never seen so many times of "No UberX and No UberXL available" as there were after the last rate cutz. Drivers do have their limits and Uber was foolish to pay drivers an hourly guarantee to take a minimum amount of fares and then hide out.

Double pocket book whammy.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

It's REAL!!!! I took a screen shot of it but I've never uploaded on this site before! Anyone know how to do that?? I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy! This is like a 60% RAISE!!!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

tsogm said:


> Just had to acknowledge and accept new fee schedule for Chicago UberX. Showed $1.60/mile (up from $0.90), as well as, I think, increases in base fare and minimum fare (up to $5.00 now). Why don't I believe this is real?


@tsogm I think you are misunderstanding what you had to Agree To on the partner app.

UberSELECT rolled out in Chicago today. And UberSELECT is at $2/mile.
I doubt it that UberX in Chicago is going to be $1.60/mile.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

That story gives us all hope that rates will go back to levels everyone can be happy with. All the surges lately because nobody wants to drive at these rates probably drove a lot of customers away. Riders don't know that a 1.5 surge is still cheaper than a cab, they just see surge and feel like they're being gouged.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> It's REAL!!!! I took a screen shot of it but I've never uploaded on this site before! Anyone know how to do that?? I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy! This is like a 60% RAISE!!!


Let us know if it shows up on a real fare. That's confirmation. Go out and take a run and get back to us...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> UberSELECT rolled out in Chicago today. And UberSELECT is at $2/mile.
> I doubt it that UberX in Chicago is going to be $1.60/mile.
> View attachment 5572


Aw, don't spoil the party Sanjay!


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> It's REAL!!!! I took a screen shot of it but I've never uploaded on this site before! Anyone know how to do that?? I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy! This is like a 60% RAISE!!!


Google image host,any of those websites will give you a link you can post on forums.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Are you in Chicago ? Uber launched 6 new towns in Illinois couple of day ago and as far as I know the rates are higher then in Chicago.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! Here it IS!!!!


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I knew it would happen eventually, but I didn't think it would be this soon.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Geezus, just noticed the min. fare in Chicago UberX is $2.70. What the hell does the driver net out of that? $1.36? Seriously?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! Here it IS!!!!


Wow. Just WOW. You sure it's Chicago and not another coverage area/extension?


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats Chicago drivers! May we all follow in your footsteps.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Geezus, just noticed the min. fare in Chicago UberX is $2.70. What the hell does the driver net out of that? $1.36? Seriously?


 Minimum fare is *$5*. Check pic above!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> View attachment 5574


Still showing $2.70 min. fare on rider app.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! Here it IS!!!!


Yea Chicago!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yea Chicago!!


May be false alarm.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> May be false alarm.


I hope not!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! Here it IS!!!!


WOW!

Sucks to be XL now.

UberX is 20% commission. At $1.60 per mile, driver keeps $1.28.
XL is 28% commission. At $1.75 per mile, driver keeps $1.26, and has higher costs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> WOW!
> 
> Sucks to be XL now.
> 
> ...


Somethin fishy there too. I smell a gerbil or whatever that animal is as his avatar.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Will the PAX be alerted of the increase? Do they have to 'agree' on the per mile rate or anything before they request a ride? I'm going to be so smiley with my PAX today they won't know what's up! (But if they don't notice..I ain't gonna tell them!)


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Somethin fishy there too. I smell a gerbil or whatever that animal is as his avatar.


 If you are referring to MY avatar....it's a Sugar Glider! Google them...they're adorable! I am in such a good mood right now!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

*Min. fare on the app in real time hasn't changed either.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> If you are referring to MY avatar....it's a Sugar Glider! Google them...they're adorable! I am in such a good mood right now!!!


*If it ain't showing up on the pax app it ain't real.*


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

I got that same graphic in the email yesterday. But log on to the website, go to your Profile, scroll ALL the way down to the bottom and there will be links to three documents, one of which is the fare schedule. It shows $1.60 for X and $2.00 for Select. Someone at Uber is going to have a really bad day.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *If it ain't showing up on the pax app it ain't real.*


Mmmmmm.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tsogm said:


> I got that same graphic in the email yesterday. But log on to the website, go to your Profile, scroll ALL the way down to the bottom and there will be links to three documents, one of which is the fare schedule. It shows $1.60 for X and $2.00 for Select. Someone at Uber is going to have a really bad day.


If it's not on the pax app you ain't gettin it.


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Your document might not be updated until you try to go online to drive and accept the new fee schedule.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *If it ain't showing up on the pax app it ain't real.*


When rates were cut, the drivers were having to accept the new rates for about a day before the customers saw the reduced rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Besides, with a fanfare like that you'd have gotten emails and texts galore and a cancel notice about guarantees as well.

False alarm.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When rates were cut, the drivers were having to accept the new rates for about a day before the customers saw the reduced rates.


Guess we'll see soon. As of now it doesn't look like it on the app, so color me reality.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Besides, with a fanfare like that you'd have gotten emails and texts galore and a cancel notice about guarantees as well.
> 
> False alarm.


Opened my rider app selected Chicago Il & rates are still the same. .90 cents per mile minimum fare $2.70. That minimum fare sucks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Opened my rider app selected Chicago Il & rates are still the same. .90 cents per mile minimum fare $2.70. That minimum fare sucks.


Yeah, no kidding. I can't believe anyone in their right mind would do a min. fare for a net $1.36 to driver. That's just absurd.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I logged online....waiting for a ping. I'll try to get back to you after I finish my next run!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Guess we'll see soon. As of now it doesn't look like it on the app, so color me reality.


I'm still skeptical... as this flies in the face of what Travis was tweeting a few weeks ago about if rates aren't less than the cost of car ownership then Uber has no growth.

I am somewhat optimistic though knowing his technology does NOTHING to make the cost of car ownership cheaper for the driver, so his cheaper rate strategy was doomed to fail from the start. He just doesn't come across to me as someone who recognizes his mistakes so quickly. I hope for the sake of all drivers that this is the day he begins fixing the mistake... but I still need a lot more evidence here to believe that yet.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I logged online....waiting for a ping. I'll try to get back to you after I finish my next run!


Photographic evidence would be sincerely appreciated...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If lower fares = increased earnings, how will they explain this??? The bullshit generator will need to be fired up again soon.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The new rates don't roll out as soon as you accept the new fee schedule.
But it should be in effect within 24 hours.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> The new rates don't roll out as soon as you accept the new fee schedule.
> But it should be in effect within 24 hours.
> Fingers crossed.


True! It will take Uber 24 hours to update pax app.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If lower fares = increased earnings, how will they explain this??? The bullshit generator will need to be fired up again soon.


Don't worry, they are good at BS
besides who cares?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Don't worry, they are good at BS
> besides who cares?


Next Uber BS will be higher rates mean we won't be screwing our drivers anymore.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Don't worry, they are good at BS
> besides who cares?


I just find their "explanations" of things very entertaining/comical.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I just find their "explanations" of things very entertaining/comical.


Comical because they are completely void of facts.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If lower fares = increased earnings, how will they explain this??? The bullshit generator will need to be fired up again soon.


Fired up again???

It's on 24/7/365!!!

They've got it running on redundant, fault tolerant, virtualized servers, and in multiple data centers using global server load balancing. IT NEVER STOPS!!!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

tsogm said:


> No, CJ ASLAN, when I was out at 6AM there was no change.  Heading out now for afternoon hours and had to accept the new fee schedule before I could go online. Still don't believe it.
> 
> Oh, and... why are earnings from Fare Guarantee hours this past weekend being posted to our March 9 Pay Statement (i.e. a week late)? That's a first, in my experience, and there is exactly one reason I can think of for why a company would do that.


My earnings from the previous week has been showing under the next weeks tab on Monday for weeks ,just the actual earnings from last week with next weeks date. At some point today it will change to this weeks earnings and I will no longer see last weeks until it is processed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

As noted above, sucks for XL. Very interesting with select as well. The benefit is in the Minimum fare mostly, not paying much extra for the nice car.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So....... will Lyft match the rate? or will they go even higher?
It will be interesting to see.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll check my sources and see if I can find anything. Doubtful, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

arto71 said:


> View attachment 5574


I used to be able to see the per mile and minute rates in the customer app. But lately, it only shows the ETA, the minimum fare and the maximum number of passengers. Is there a different way to see the rates other than tapping on the slider at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> . He just doesn't come across to me as someone who recognizes his mistakes so quickly. I hope for the sake of all drivers that this is the day he begins fixing the mistake... but I still need a lot more evidence here to believe that yet.


The more money UBER accepts up front means more folks in suits who have actual business experience and will have their opinions and advice on how things are to proceed. I imagine there are some voices who he will not be able to ignore or BS. Too much money has been invested to think Travis makes all the decisions these days. The horror would be a comission increase to match rate hikes,


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

My guess is this is a typical Uber cockup, just like when they:

- fired all their Orange County, CA drivers by email last month, and then sent a "just kidding" email a few hours later
- raised everyone's driver rating on the driver app to 5*
- sent out random "there has been a complaint made against you" emails to drivers
Etc etc


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So....... will Lyft match the rate? or will they go even higher?
> It will be interesting to see.


Probably need to get confirmation on this supposed rate hike first.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

They probably meant to set it to $0.80, and it accidently got doubled somehow.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> They probably meant to set it to $0.80, and it accidently got doubled somehow.


Or they really meant 60 cents a mile and accidentally stuck in an extra buck.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Or they really meant 60 cents a mile and accidentally stuck in an extra buck.


That sounds like a more likely mistake.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

TL;DR ... here is the screenshot. Sorry if covered already.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting breach of contract argument. I would say drive as much as you can... Although there is a doctrine of mistake - where if you knew it was wrong, you cannot benefit. I think UBER has demonstrated a pretty good history of bending us over the barrel, so consider this a mistake.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I used to be able to see the per mile and minute rates in the customer app. But lately, it only shows the ETA, the minimum fare and the maximum number of passengers. Is there a different way to see the rates other than tapping on the slider at the bottom of the screen?


i assume you have a android phone?


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm still skeptical... as this flies in the face of what Travis was tweeting a few weeks ago about if rates aren't less than the cost of car ownership then Uber has no growth.
> 
> I am somewhat optimistic though knowing his technology does NOTHING to make the cost of car ownership cheaper for the driver, so his cheaper rate strategy was doomed to fail from the start. He just doesn't come across to me as someone who recognizes his mistakes so quickly. I hope for the sake of all drivers that this is the day he begins fixing the mistake... but I still need a lot more evidence here to believe that yet.


Possibly the fundraising is becoming more difficult at the current revenue levels and this is the quickest way to correct the problem. Travis will only act in a way that makes him richer. I'm fairly sure rates will increase after the IPO since there will be bigger and smart fish with skin in the game and a ton of shares to back them up. Once Uber is public the shareholder's will be interested in long term viability so rates will go higher as long as market share does not suffer. I will also love to see 10k and 10q filings for Uber after the IPO.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

Uber usually makes rate changes on Friday. It might be the case that we'd have to wait till this Friday to see if this is true...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Uber usually makes rate changes on Friday. It might be the case that we'd have to wait till this Friday to see if this is true...


It changed Nashville on the Tuesday before it changed 48 cities on Friday.


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Just did 2 runs and fare was definitely based on $0.90 per mile.

On the issue of payment for runs from Sunday, I just got a PDF Statement for period ending 3/2 that shows them, but as straight fares. The Fare Guarantee email said that

"Payments for this incentive will appear on your *March 9th invoice"
*
which I take to mean that the bonus cash above straight fares will be held back until the 9th?

But I honestly have no idea.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tsogm said:


> Just did 2 runs and fare was definitely based on $0.90 per mile.
> 
> On the issue of payment for runs from Sunday, I just got a PDF Statement for period ending 3/2 that shows them, but as straight fares. The Fare Guarantee email said that
> 
> ...


Hope deflation.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

arto71 said:


> i assume you have a android phone?


Yes I do. So did it disappear from the Android app, but remains on the iPhone?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Yes I do. So did it disappear from the Android app, but remains on the iPhone?


Yes indeed


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, the Fee Schedule magically changed, and the Uber managers are downing their drinks and laughing about it. Oddly enough, this time Uber didn't insist that I agree to the change. The two schedules are shown below. The time on the pdf download for the the one labeled (4) is 2:34pm. The one labeled (6) is 6:55pm. Is there an emoji for banging one's head against a wall? Or one where the little smiley just stares off into space, thinking

"...as if the blind rage had washed me clean, rid me of hope; 
for the first time, in that night alive with signs and stars, 
I opened myself to the gentle indifference of the world." (_Camus_), or

"I call a lie: wanting not to see something one does see, 
wanting not to see something as one sees it&#8230; 
The most common lie is the lie one tells to oneself&#8230;" (_Nietzsche_)


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

tsogm said:


> The two schedules are shown below. The time on the pdf download for the the one labeled (4) is 2:34pm. The one labeled (6) is 6:55pm.


Yup!
It was* A ****ing Typo!


















*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

And Travis still thinks he can make dining cheaper than the cost of food.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well that sucks, for a moment I saw myself driving again.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL that's so wrong...when something is too good to be true it probably is.

I have stopped driving for now...at 1.02 a mile my Lexus is too good for that


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well that sucks, for a moment I saw myself driving again.


I would have too for $1.60/mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

aw well. it was the most exciting thing there has been here for a few brief moments...

heh heh


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

At 1.60 a mile and moderate surge on the werkends one can make a decent living...I've done it when rates were that in DC..those were the days...to make a grand driving Friday saturday and Sunday was acheivable


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

I just don't understand how this company with on demand service is ok with no uberx available so often and constant surging. At some point it becomes more harmful than the low rates. Half the pax don't even know the rates are lower and I'm certain 99% could not give the per mile/minute/base rate. At some point they have to run out of new ppl to sign up.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

A typo.
Uber ramps up its campaign of psychological warfare to inhibit hope and potential exercise of human agency in its labor force.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM???  UNLESS IT WAS HACKERS THAT CHANGED THE PER MILE RATE FOR THOSE FEW HOURS....WHAT IS THEIR EXCUSE FOR THIS??? I WAS SO HAPPY!!! NOW I'M IN TEARS!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM??? NO APOLOGY....NO EXPLANATION?? OMG! AND I EVEN WENT OUT TO GET RIDES TONIGHT BECAUSE I WAS SO HAPPY (MONDAY IS ONE OF MY DAYS OFF!!!) THIS IS DOWNRIGHT INHUMANE TREATMENT!! WHAT IS GOING ON???????*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM???  UNLESS IT WAS HACKERS THAT CHANGED THE PER MILE RATE FOR THOSE FEW HOURS....WHAT IS THEIR EXCUSE FOR THIS??? I WAS SO HAPPY!!! NOW I'M IN TEARS!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM??? NO APOLOGY....NO EXPLANATION?? OMG! AND I EVEN WENT OUT TO GET RIDES TONIGHT BECAUSE I WAS SO HAPPY (MONDAY IS ONE OF MY DAYS OFF!!!) THIS IS DOWNRIGHT INHUMANE TREATMENT!! WHAT IS GOING ON???????*


Hope rug jerk numero dos.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM???  UNLESS IT WAS HACKERS THAT CHANGED THE PER MILE RATE FOR THOSE FEW HOURS....WHAT IS THEIR EXCUSE FOR THIS??? I WAS SO HAPPY!!! NOW I'M IN TEARS!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM??? NO APOLOGY....NO EXPLANATION?? OMG! AND I EVEN WENT OUT TO GET RIDES TONIGHT BECAUSE I WAS SO HAPPY (MONDAY IS ONE OF MY DAYS OFF!!!) THIS IS DOWNRIGHT INHUMANE TREATMENT!! WHAT IS GOING ON???????*


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

This ain't April 1st.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

tsogm said:


> No, CJ ASLAN, when I was out at 6AM there was no change.  Heading out now for afternoon hours and had to accept the new fee schedule before I could go online. Still don't believe it.
> 
> Oh, and... why are earnings from Fare Guarantee hours this past weekend being posted to our March 9 Pay Statement (i.e. a week late)? That's a first, in my experience, and there is exactly one reason I can think of for why a company would do that.


If you are going of the statement on the uber web site you will note that you do not see a march 2 statement. That is because they are calculating it. Your pay will be on March 2 statement when they complete it


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> This ain't April 1st.


IF it was.....I MIGHT have thought "Good one!" But this is NOT FUNNY!!! Seriously....I'm gonna have to go get a barf bag out of my car for how sick this just made me!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

And its gone!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

No snow tires for you, my friend!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well that sucks, for a moment I saw myself driving again.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

That sucks!!!! Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM???  UNLESS IT WAS HACKERS THAT CHANGED THE PER MILE RATE FOR THOSE FEW HOURS....WHAT IS THEIR EXCUSE FOR THIS??? I WAS SO HAPPY!!! NOW I'M IN TEARS!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM??? NO APOLOGY....NO EXPLANATION?? OMG! AND I EVEN WENT OUT TO GET RIDES TONIGHT BECAUSE I WAS SO HAPPY (MONDAY IS ONE OF MY DAYS OFF!!!) THIS IS DOWNRIGHT INHUMANE TREATMENT!! WHAT IS GOING ON???????*


Just like I predicted; it was another Uber cockup.

Folks, as Uber has stated many times, they are using your UberX vehicles to try to compete with buses! There are not going to be any fare hikes. Drivers will look back on the current 90c a mile rates in a few months, when fares have been dropped to 50c or 60c per mile, no base, no mimimum fare etc, and say these were the good old days. And people will _still_ drive UberX


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

getFubered said:


> I just don't understand how this company with on demand service is ok with no uberx available so often and constant surging. At some point it becomes more harmful than the low rates. Half the pax don't even know the rates are lower and I'm certain 99% could not give the per mile/minute/base rate. At some point they have to run out of new ppl to sign up.


Because they still believe they can get away with it.
Look at the new guarantees, they now start to offer them only
during those select times when the "No UberX available" seems to pop up. (rush hour)
They hope by hiring new drivers and diverting the "believer drivers" to these trouble time slots
they can manage.
I don't know how long it will take but eventually they will fail.

I wish they will release that IPO asap, I believe everything will change after that.
Once the venture capital era of just spending money will end they will have to raise rates or die.
My fear is that we will see rate increase but also commission increase.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Sure would be nice if we had a Driver's Association that could represent us in these matters.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Because they still believe they can get away with it.
> Look at the new guarantees, they now start to offer them only
> during those select times when the "No UberX available" seems to pop up. (rush hour)
> They hope by hiring new drivers and diverting the "believer drivers" to these trouble time slots
> ...


Not looking at IPO until 1 or 2 years out.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Just like I predicted; it was another Uber cockup.
> 
> Folks, as Uber has stated many times, they are using your UberX vehicles to try to compete with buses! There are not going to be any fare hikes. Drivers will look back on the current 90c a mile rates in a few months, when fares have been dropped to 50c or 60c per mile, no base, no mimimum fare etc, and say these were the good old days. And people will _still_ drive UberX


As they stated, $.90 per mile in chicago was a success. Drivers kept driving and making even more money.

I was wondering if chicago operations manager could stand his grounds and tell travis to **** off when they came up with that bs.
Now, he is an uber hero and probably doing motivational seminars in other markets.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

puber said:


> As they stated, $.90 per mile in chicago was a success. Drivers kept driving and making even more money.
> 
> I was wondering if chicago operations manager could stand his grounds and tell travis to **** off when they came up with that bs.
> Now, he is an uber hero and probably doing motivational seminars in other markets.


Chicago OPS manager another Tony Robbins in the making.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Sure would be nice if we had a Driver's Association that could represent us in these matters.


Oh so Uber can tell people to "Uber the F on" as a collective group rather than individually.... actually Uber might like this they could reduce the number of CSRs and make even more money!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Oh so Uber can tell people to "Uber the F on" as a collective group rather than individually.... actually Uber might like this they could reduce the number of CSRs and make even more money!


Actually, yes. And if the drivers support the action strike if necessary, I mean really strike. Pickets at all of Uber investors, not a car rolling, and if cars were rolling they would only be rolling to congest traffic, in every City we serve. (Just saying, not suggesting or anything of the sort but there is strength in numbers and 162,000 is a mighty big number)


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Actually, yes. And if the drivers support the action strike if necessary, I mean really strike. Pickets at all of Uber investors, not a car rolling, and if cars were rolling they would only be rolling to congest traffic, in every City we serve. (Just saying, not suggesting or anything of the sort but there is strength in numbers and 162,000 is a mighty big number)


Uber has a built in defense to this proposed tactic... Its called surge! If by some miracle you got 162k independent contractors to agree to some type of association the strike would fall apart in a matter of hours if not minutes because when the inevitable surge ramped up drivers would jump on that money grab in a heartbeat!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

You are correct The Teamsters have a way of handling that but I would not even suggest it. Enough of this conversation. With my luck I'll start a friggin revolution that I am ill prepared for.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Sure would be nice if we had a Driver's Association that could represent us in these matters.


 if drivers can be classified as employees


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

So is this a bullshit thread? No Uber rates have ever gone up. Did rate go up or not?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like a cruel hoax. Reminds me of a sport illustrated article on the fictional NY Mets prospect Sid Fynch. A pitcher who supposedly unleashed a 168mph fastball. One of the best April fools joke around. I even fell for at first.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So is this a bullshit thread? No Uber rates have ever gone up. Did rate go up or not?


It's a typo... they fixed it after 2 hours.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Somebody should maybe call Suicide Watch for Leafdriver. So sorry for you man. Even had me going there for a post or 2.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I hate this shit, read through a long thread that isn't worthshit . Ignored.


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

When I went out at 6am for the $30/guarantee, I had to Accept the new/old Fee Schedule (resetting back down to $0.90) before they'd let me go online. I pulled over, thought about it, then went back home. I need the money, but I just couldn't do it. Not yet anyway. 

Funny thing is, I'm working on going UberBlack. Got my license, waiting on insurance quotes, looked at vehicles, etc. Then Sunday I get the email announcing Select in my city. My first reaction was that it is designed to kill off Black (and traditional livery). Theoretically upgraded service, twice the price of X but half that of Black. And no need for bothersome legit insurance and licensing, so presumably a steady incoming stream of drivers, making it another race to the bottom. Black will turn into Select, Select will become X, and X will be a ride on the handlebars of some kid on a bike.


----------



## uber+ driver (Feb 24, 2015)

arto71 said:


> i assume you have a android phone?


I'm from California Los Angeles but just out of curiosity I checked the rates in Chicago but I still see .90 cents. Is it a false rumor or something's wrong on my end?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So the $2.70min fare is NOT a typo? Aww man


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

it would be interesting if the typo was $2.70mile


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Somebody should maybe call Suicide Watch for Leafdriver. So sorry for you man. Even had me going there for a post or 2.


Yeah...after I found out it was a hoax/uber-blunder.....I was literally in tears! (Who was it that was asking for a 'knocking head against wall emoji? Yeah...insert that here!)



tsogm said:


> When I went out at 6am for the $30/guarantee, I had to Accept the new/old Fee Schedule (resetting back down to $0.90) before they'd let me go online. I pulled over, thought about it, then went back home. I need the money, but I just couldn't do it. Not yet anyway.


I feel the same way....I signed up for the guarantee....but didn't drive due to having to re-agree to the .90 per mile rate again. I need some time to cool off after that. I sent in an ALL CAPS email to support last night asking for an explanation. Still haven't gotten one. If I get a response....I'll post it here for you all to read. Should be good for some more laughs/head banging. /


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Orlando Uber X rates.....

Uber Off !


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> View attachment 5618
> 
> 
> Orlando Uber X rates.....
> ...


For sure!!


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

is that a new rate cut?


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh. My. God. 

I am truly sorry, dude. And I'm complaining about Chicago rates. 

Is that a recent change? I thought Chicago was the lowest, at least up until recently.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is the email I got this morning in answer to the Chicago rate change fiasco.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tsogm said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I am truly sorry, dude. And I'm complaining about Chicago rates.
> 
> Is that a recent change? I thought Chicago was the lowest, at least up until recently.


Nope, Raleigh-Durham rates here. What I find interesting is how they vary everything. Mile rate the same as Nashville, minute rate higher, minimum lower. What are they doing, rolling dice on this crap? I feel like we are all part of one big lab experiment.


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What are they doing, rolling dice on this crap? I feel like we are all part of one big lab experiment.


Yes, I think you're absolutely right. My wife's assessment, after hearing me relate all of my experiences with Uber, is... (drum roll):

"They're making it up as they go along."

And if you think about it, how else _could_ they be doing it? One just has to decide if they want to be part of the experiment. One must consider the risk (the insurance three-card monte game they're playing with our personal assets) vs. the reward (each of us can draw their own conclusion about that).


----------



## tsogm (Nov 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Here is the email I got this morning in answer to the Chicago rate change fiasco.


Yeah, that seems about right.

If you ask again they might _double-dare_ you to prove it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Somebody should maybe call Suicide Watch for Leafdriver. So sorry for you man. Even had me going there for a post or 2.


Lmao


----------

